# so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

so after just getting my car running almost correct after a 1.5 year battle, and then this happens















so the other day im driving and all of a sudden i start to hear this nasty growling noise , which i immediatly knew it was the charger and i pretty much drove to a safe place took a quick look at it, and left it to get drunk.







it sounded as the charger ran out of oil. so i thought maybe my oil feed was clogged or kinked. it ended up not being the case. after about 2 weeks of procratinating and being with out a car i finally had a day off to check this out..i decided to go ahead and rebuild my charger my self. i have all the access to all the tools and press that i could need. so i found a really good write up on how to rebuild them....http://www.starrland.com/Super...8.pdf what i found was the bearing on the input shaft closest to the pulley to be exploded







... so tomm im ordering all new bearings and seals from hopfully grainger. and upgrading to abec-7 thust bearings on output shaft. 
heres what it looks like so far:
look at that bearing!!!








































wish me luck

















_Modified by 631 Corrado at 5:38 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

heres an awsome parts list for all you who want to do this yourselves
Vortech v2 internal bearings and seals:
Low Speed Side:
1 seal – Chicago Rawhide 9776
2 bearings – SKF 6205JEM
Alternatives are: 
MRC 205S
Fafner 205K
F..A..G 6205.C3
BCA 205NC3
SNR 6205.J30
KOYO 6205C3
High Speed Side:
1 seal – Chicago Rawhide 6428
1 matched set bearings – SKF 7003CD/P4ADGA
Alternatives are:
MRC 103KRDS-BKE#7
Fafner 2MM9103WI DUL
F.A.G B7003CB.T.P4S.DUL
SNR 7003.CV.DU.J74
NTN 7003CT1GD2/GNP4
NSK 7003CTYDULP4
Vortech idler pulley:
Vortech Metal Idler Pulley (2 1/2")
pulley part# V4FK116-021
Internal bearing # 6001-2RSL/C3



_Modified by 631 Corrado at 8:26 PM 12-2-2008_


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

so ive also forgot to add i did find that my idler pulley was making a lot of noise. i found thoes bearings were shot. so knowing the problems of peple on here have had (punk rock kiel) i did some more reserch and just ordered a brand new pulley from http://www.superchargersonline...6-021.... i talked to that company and they said thoes pulley have given vortech alot of problems and there now on there 3rd update of that pulley. im getting that one. hopfully its better.
i also ordered an new -4an feed line out of that new nylon braided hose from earls.. "its awsome its litterally 1/4 pf the wieght and 3 times as flexable and braided steel, AND ITS JUST AS STRONG...." says earls phone rep. . i put the line together about 2 days ago and i must say it really impressed me the guy on the phone was really right...
i also added a couple more inches to allow some slack the other line was kinda streched tight. 
heres what it looks like:











_Modified by 631 Corrado at 8:39 AM 12-2-2008_


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

BUMP I SHOULD BE PRESSING THE GEARS OUT OF THE CHARGER AT LUNCH TODAY


_Modified by 631 Corrado at 11:01 AM 12-2-2008_


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

OK SO I GOT EVERYTHING PRESSED APART A LITTLE EARLIER AND EASIER THAN I EXPECTED HERES SOME PICS OF WHAT EVERYTHING LOOKS LIKE
THE OUTUT SHAFT BEARINS ALL CAME APPRT ON ME WHILE I WAS PRESSING THEM OUT OF THE CHARGER CASE... I GUESS IT ACTUALLY MADE IT EASIER TO GET THEM OFF THE SHAFT WITH A LITTLE HEAT.
























































































































































AND THE BEARING THAT HAS CAUSED ME ALL THIS HEADACHE

















































































AND MY NEW FOUND SHORT IN MY D/S DOOR PIN SWITCH....


















_Modified by 631 Corrado at 11:28 AM 12-2-2008_


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

WOW looking good man
i hope i never have to do this
are you upgrading to the ceramic bearings???


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (Nailbunny86)*

im going with abec-7 thrust bearings considering im already looking at spending 350 on thoes... the ceramic abec-9 kit is like 480.00 bucks


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

the car it came out of


----------



## 631gti (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

nice


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

Watch the max. rpm specs on the replacement bearings. 
I'd bet the original bearings were under rated for what Vortech's rates for the blower maximum(s).
Possible suggestions:
1.Change out the #6205 ball bearing for a Roller Bearing #NU 205.
It will tolerate double the load of the ball bearing.
2. Spending money on 'high' precision won't often solve the cause
of the bearing failure. They are less tolerant of debris and misalignment.
FYI I dug this from my Koyo Bearing book)
6001:
Std. deep grove ball bearing
typical max speed = ~36k rpm (oil bath lube)
10mm shaft
26mm OD
8mm width

6205: 
Std. deep groove ball bearing
Typical max. speed = ~15k rpm (oil bath lube)
25mm shaft
52mm OD
15mm width

7003C:
STD. angular contact bearing.
'C' = 15deg contact angle (required: to tolerate thrust from helical cut drive gears)
Typical max. speed = ~40K rpm (oil bath lube)
17mm shaft
35mm OD
10mm width

-Jeffrey Atwood



_Modified by Jefnes3 at 6:47 PM 12-2-2008_


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (Jefnes3)*

thanks jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

so i got the new idler pulley today... all i can say is wow this thing is definitly much better quality than my other one
check it out


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

ok so today i ordered a new set of abec -7 thrust bearings from superchargerrebuild.com. igot them for $280 shipped. thats pretty much the cheepest price i could honestly find. i also found a local bearing suplier and picked up new input shaft bearings for $12.67 each and ordered a new output shaft seal which should cost about $2.50 plus freight, so they said it should cost about 9 bucks or so. the bearings are not skf but the distributor said he is a dealer for both companys and said that these ones that i got are a much better quality and have a much smaller failure rate thank the skf bearings. i cant believe how much side to side play my old bearings had compaired to having absolutly no play from the new bearings
heres pics 
of the new input bearings
































and this pic didnt come out how i wanted it to but it looked pretty cool








so im expecting my seal and thrust bearings by next thursday, and hopfully ill have my input shaft bearings pressed on tomm.

_Modified by 631 Corrado at 9:54 PM 12-3-2008_


_Modified by 631 Corrado at 10:02 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

I've been watching this rebuild, very well done so far!
Is the transmission case wet or dry on these chargers? If it's dry, do you have a bearing lube that will handle the rotational speeds? Seeing the blue grease on those new bearings reminded me that Redline has a high performance bearing grease, so I thought I'd mention it.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (84_GLI_coupe)*

Looking good Greg. I'm glad Todd at supercharger rebuilds was able to take care of you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (MeCarTay)*

like jeff said, watch the high speed smaller bearings. you want bearings rated at 55,000 rpms for a reason...wont explain how i might know why.








the new idler looks like but the downfall is them roller skate weakness bearings they keep using. thats what blows out and makes them useless. 
i do like the feed line tho. 
did you route the oil return into the block? cause if not, this is the time to do it. but if your running A/C, it will be tricky but in the long run, youll be happier. chargers seals arent ment to hold pressure like a turbo's seals are. so you WANT to get that oil out. 
and yes, im still around here but driving a honda for the time being.


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (84_GLI_coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GLI_coupe* »_I've been watching this rebuild, very well done so far!
Is the transmission case wet or dry on these chargers? If it's dry, do you have a bearing lube that will handle the rotational speeds? Seeing the blue grease on those new bearings reminded me that Redline has a high performance bearing grease, so I thought I'd mention it.
Keep up the good work!









the case is wet on there the blue grease will eventuly come out.


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_like jeff said, watch the high speed smaller bearings. you want bearings rated at 55,000 rpms for a reason...wont explain how i might know why.








the new idler looks like but the downfall is them roller skate weakness bearings they keep using. thats what blows out and makes them useless. 
i do like the feed line tho. 
did you route the oil return into the block? cause if not, this is the time to do it. but if your running A/C, it will be tricky but in the long run, youll be happier. chargers seals arent ment to hold pressure like a turbo's seals are. so you WANT to get that oil out. 
and yes, im still around here but driving a honda for the time being. 


yea i made sure i got the correct bearings. i havnt tapped the block yet for the oil drain. but it is tapped on the p/s of the oil pan as high as you can possibly go. i was thinking of tapping the block just havnt got the balls to do it yet


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

SO YESTERDAY I GOT THE INPUT SHAFT BEARINGS PRESSED ON DURRING MY LUNCH HOUR. THEY BOTH WENT ON EXTREAMLY EASY.THIS THING ROLLS LIKE A DREAM.

















































_Modified by 631 Corrado at 5:37 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

nice job dude. 
i had todd at superchargerrebuilds do my charger with the abec7's. i shipped it out, and had it back in 2 days. hes awesome. goodluck with the rest of it, nice to see you didnt give up on it over some bearings.
once its done and the weather is nice, get it to the track


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_nice job dude. 
i had todd at superchargerrebuilds do my charger with the abec7's. i shipped it out, and had it back in 2 days. hes awesome. goodluck with the rest of it, nice to see you didnt give up on it over some bearings.
once its done and the weather is nice, get it to the track









YEA IM DYING TO TAKE IT TO THE TRACK


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (-THROTTLE-)*

so with upgrading to the abec-7 bearing you could run more boost and be able to handle a cogged setup easily right?? and as for the v-2 charger what trim did the C2 kits com with?? the SC trim or the S-trim???


_Modified by Nailbunny86 at 3:14 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (Nailbunny86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nailbunny86* »_so with upgrading to the abec-7 bearing you could run more boost and be able to handle a cogged setup easily right?? and as for the v-2 charger what trim did the C2 kits com with?? the SC trim or the SC-trim???

apparently i will be able to handle more boost and a cogged set up. we'll see i guess. honestly i dont have an actaull c2 kit so i dont know what "trim" they run but i would assume i have the same charger. and stupidly enough i dont know what " trim" i have


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

just running the same correct bearings makes no difference with the cogged set-up or not. the belt isnt near as tight with the cogged set-up, so there is alot less tension on them...they are just spinning free. 
quit being a nancy and while the charger is outta the car, do the oil return line right. i bet youll noticed a difference in the sound of the charger too....cause it isnt filling with oil anymore. its actually draining out. 1/2in NPT right in the front of the block right next to the dipstick tube. 1/2in npt to 8AN fitting is what mine was and yours prolly is also. 
















































its easier than it looks. just point and shoot. can be done in the car too without the front end on. shavings will just fall, i had mine out for other reasons.


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (punk rock kiel)*

lol keep callin me a nancy.... thats another project in it self... but i guess next time i have the front clip off i wiill do that. im really itchin to get my car back on the road. its been down for probably a month now.


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

so why is it so much better to have your oil drain higher up on the block? just for flow and no pooling in the charger?? how is that bad,adds more friction??
and anyone know what C2 or VF use for the V2 trim?


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (Nailbunny86)*

most returns are on the pan because its an easy spot to get to. you want the drain as high up as possible on the pan so that the return line doesnt back up with drained oil or oil from the pan.
going into the block is a great idea since it will just drain right back into the block/pan. its a better bet that your return line wont stay filled with drained oil.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

Looks good Greg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (DeckManDubs)*

thanks noah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

VF kits say in the directions that it needs to be tapped into the block or they wont warranty it. 
nancy sounds alot like greg.








and no...oil backing up into the charger blows out the seals cause they arent like a turbo where the seals can take alot of pressure but a chargers seals arent ment for high pressure from the oil. 
i had to learn it all the hard way..im just passing on some knowledge. if the vortech kit for a honda wasnt soo much, i would be all over one.


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (punk rock kiel)*

PUSSBOY SOUNDS ALOT LIKE KEIL






















STILL WAITING ON PARTS


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *631 Corrado* »_PUSSBOY SOUNDS ALOT LIKE KEIL






















STILL WAITING ON PARTS

internet fights are sooo cool!


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (punk rock kiel)*

WHOSE FIGHTING?


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *631 Corrado* »_WHOSE FIGHTING?









you doing that proper oil return while she is off the road.


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (punk rock kiel)*

POOOSSSSSIBLY


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

well im doing the oil line in the block now it make a lot of sense 
it looks like you did not even use a tap to tread the fitting in y not??


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (Nailbunny86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nailbunny86* »_well im doing the oil line in the block now it make a lot of sense 
it looks like you did not even use a tap to tread the fitting in y not??


haha. i wouldnt have gotten the fitting in period without threads. i am just that good. thats the fun of NPT threads, they taper. 
1/2npt to 8AN fitting
1/2in npt tap
45/64 final drill bit size for the npt fitting
keep in mind...your now rerouting your oil return THROUGH the belt if you run no a/c..if you run a/c, i dont know how possible it really is. so when ordering fittings and stuff, make it so you can disconnect the line around the belt area...
fittings i used. (didnt use the 45, used a 90 off the block and striaght fittings the rest of the way to the charger. and all aeropuip pushlock hoses...there is no pressure, so pushlock work great)


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

my thrust bearings for the output shaft came in the mail yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i will post pics tomm. while im at work of the bearings and the final product of them being pressed on the output shaft


_Modified by 631 Corrado at 8:31 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

so hears my update. i finally took some pics of the output shaft with the thrust beangs pressed on





















































_Modified by 631 Corrado at 4:29 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

the blower is finally back together. ill post some new pics tomm of the output seal and some of it going back together.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

looking good. once again, shows anyone can rebuild one. its not rocket science and its litterally a "snug fit" application.


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_looking good. once again, shows anyone can rebuild one. its not rocket science and its litterally a "snug fit" application. 

DUDE WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY HERE? ROFL


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *631 Corrado* »_
DUDE WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY HERE? ROFL








people keep thinking they need to send thier chargers back to vortech to rebuild them. no one believes how easy it actually is. 
wheres the pictures of the thrust bearings? or did you just mean the high speed bearings on the smaller gear?


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (punk rock kiel)*

the thrust bearings are on the output shaft in the above post... and yes this ended up being way way eiser than it seemed


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *631 Corrado* »_the thrust bearings are on the output shaft in the above post... and yes this ended up being way way eiser than it seemed

they def are if you have the right tools. looking good dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (-THROTTLE-)*

thank man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... i did get the charger all back together and back into my car. i still have some more work to do tomm. to complete it and get it running again. ill post up some pics tomm i hope of whats ive gotten don e in the past 2 days


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *631 Corrado* »_thank man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... i did get the charger all back together and back into my car. i still have some more work to do tomm. to complete it and get it running again. ill post up some pics tomm i hope of whats ive gotten don e in the past 2 days

Greg, 
Crank over a couple times with the ignition disconnected to get oil pressure into the charger. Then should be many more trouble free miles...Still on that old belt you left the shop with?








Cheers,
Noah


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (DeckManDubs)*

GOOD IDEA. MY BATTERY WAS PISS DEAD LAST NIGHT SO I DIDNT GET TO START IT. THAT BELT IS STILL GOOD. ITS A LITTLE STRECHED OUT I THINK IM GOING TO TRY A SMALLER BELT BUT YEP STILL STRONG. GOOD JOB NOAH


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

Nice right up on all the work you did yourself! Get it to the track soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

Great thread! Where did you purchase the idler pulley, it looks much nicer than mine as well!


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_Great thread! Where did you purchase the idler pulley, it looks much nicer than mine as well!









http://www.superchargersonline...6-021

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (631 Corrado)*

Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: so the vortech v2 rebuild begins... and i guess a partial build thread (6cylVWguy)*

Hey Greg, you get that thing up and running yet???


----------

